# chevy s10 2.2 misfiring



## TomCrump (Mar 9, 2010)

running rough, #4 cyl misfires. Have done compression test passed, Changed plugs and wires, changed 1/4 coil, ign module.. Still cant get it to run properly. This will sound weird. start it 3 times then it will ussally crank and continue to run. When running idles rough at idle speed. Above 1500 rpm smoothes out but low on power. Computer says #4 cyl not firing. Got a fuel press. regulator, where is it located, do you have to remove intake man. to get to it. If the fuel press reg. is bad wouldnt all cyl missfire?


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi TomCrump

The issue appears to be an injector problem, by using a DVOM disconnect the injector molex connector and measure the resistance value on all the injectors. The measurements must be done with the engine hot and cold.



post back your findings.


----------

